# Prism FX - First panache.



## carlmorrell (Sep 3, 2013)

Experiment with off camera flash.   Looking for suggestions on how to get more colors in the image.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 3, 2013)

You should offer sunglasses with that pen :biggrin::wink::biggrin:.  Beautiful.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 3, 2013)

woah, trippy.

i like it. suggestion though, if you do more like this, i'd try to clean up where you trimmed the barrel so you don't get that frosted look on the ends.


----------



## carlmorrell (Sep 3, 2013)

Actually, after turning, I did clean up the ends again because I did notice the cloudiness on the end.  Depending on the angle, it is more obvious.  Maybe the ends need to be polished!


----------



## edstreet (Sep 3, 2013)

explore with pen angle and light angle.


----------



## carlmorrell (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, that's the reason I took the flash off the camera, shot with the flash on either side, and above.   Both with and without the diffuser.  

The one thing I did not do, was use the onboard flash with the remote. I also have been hoping for a sunny day.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 3, 2013)

I see some colors, but then I know what it looks like in hand and what you are trying to capture.

One thing to try is to slow the shutter speed to allow it to catch more light. Tripod only though.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 3, 2013)

I did have some images I was going to do a post on this very subject but I will use one of them here for you.

This image is somewhat special.  it is a blending of multiple images to show the detail change by simply rotating the object to the film plane.








What we are seeing in this block setup is the change of detail from one to the next.

Ultimately something like this will be most desirable for levels of detail visible.





As for direct vs bounce you will need to play with it to see.  Some blanks love direct and others bounce.

With the right angle of lighting to the right angle of the pen all of those tricky details will come flooding out.

Hope this help.


----------

